# onan b48g cam bearing question



## kbeckers (Aug 28, 2015)

In the process of rebuilding my onan motor question is how does the cam bearing on the points side get lubricated there is no hole for oil only for the points plunger. All I can see is it must get oil directly from the crank thru the 2 oil valleys in the cam bearing. Just a little confused since all the other bearings cam and main have a oil passage in the bearing area where oil is delivered. Thanks Kevin

Bearings installed


----------

